# Not Dark Enough!



## MissHobart (Apr 20, 2013)

So, now we have an awesome machine and our very first grinder, we were completly spoilt with our first bag of beans from CoffeeChap. That inevitably ended and to tide us over till our internet order arrived is was a bag of whittards harrogate beans from tesco *shhhh* which were not good!

Order form Rave arrived and we have started on the Columbian, far far too light! Or maybe I'm just not brewing right!? Seems watery and insustantial! I think it said rich and chocolatey on the site? We have 1/2 Kg of this, 1/2 Kg Ethipoian and a Kilo of the Roast House! Hopefully one of these will be up to par!


----------



## MissHobart (Apr 20, 2013)

Apologies for the spelling!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Make sure you adjust the grind settings on the rocky as it won't be the same for the columban, go slightly finer, remember to aim for that 27 second shot and if you have loaded that portafilter you should VPN getting around 2 oz in the 27 seconds.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Ethipo ian was the icing on the cake.









Ian


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

You will probably find Roasthouse most suited to you.

Do weigh in the beans & weigh out the espresso. The Rocky will struggle a bit with clumps but be sure to well distribute.(with tooth pick)

Suggest aim for 18 grams beans in & 28 grams espresso out in 30 seconds


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I also prefer the thicker darker more voluptuous coffee.Try the Caffe Siena from Drury tea and coffee also their Reserva and Gran Reservaall very good.


----------



## MissHobart (Apr 20, 2013)

I will try all these things! Still getting the hang of it! The grinder is nearly up to the finest setting already, will have a play around when I get home! Thanks everyone!


----------



## vitalijus42 (Jun 19, 2013)

Witch beans are the best?


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry mate, but there is no "best" as everyone has preferences and so different favourites.... You may not get much of a response on here for that reason. There are loads of suggestions on here if you look over the forum and most bean suppliers have tasting notes, so you can try something you like the sound of.


----------

